

Large Computer Systems are Organic - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/6972614229/large-computer-systems-are-organic

======
zeteo
Comparing something we understand pretty well (computer systems) with
something we only half understand (organic life) is not very illuminating.
There are also many ways, I am sure, in which large computer systems are like
the Universe.

------
rbanffy
"Organic"... Nice word for "Rube Goldberg"-ish...

